# Cabinet doors wood recommendation



## cgh40 (Aug 11, 2007)

I need to replace some doors on a painted built-in with shaker style doors, I'm planning to use 1/4" panel inserts what type of wood is recommended for the panels the stiles & rails, that has the minimum warping? I'm trying to avoid MDF as the costumer prefers wood even though they will be painted.
I really appreciate your advice.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Cg,
You could use poplar for the styles, great for painting and pretty stable. You could also use hard maple if you want a tougher wood, though it will cost more. For the panels, birch plywood would work well and should be easy to find. Might want to go to a real lumberyard or millwork shop to get good materials. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

I use poplar all the time for painted doors. If the customer will let you, use 1/4" MDF for the panels - makes for a very humidity stable door. If not MDF then birch as Mike suggested.

Whenever I do painted doors I always try to convince the customer to let me take a very small (1/16" across the flat) chamfer off all corners of the front face of the the stiles and rails. This way there is a very slight shadow where the stiles and rails meet. If a paint line shows up over time at a stile / rail joint, it much more obscured. I have it happen a couple times in homes where the owner does nothing to control humidity (and there's huge swings). When I show a sample, pretty well everyone goes for it - it adds a nice element to the door.


----------



## cgh40 (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jordy3738 (Jan 12, 2009)

Paint grade maple is what I have always ordered from my local door manufacturer. 

I'd stay away from MDF if possible and go with plywood center panels. As a sales person, I always attempt to convince the customer to go with the better material.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

I built this hall cabinet. The doors have popular rails & stiles with a 3/4" mdf raised panel. For paint grade I usually go this route. I also use 1/4" mdf flat panels when customer does not want a raised center panel. Once painted you can not tell the different materials used. This combination does not cost alot & works well together.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

Jordy3738 said:


> Paint grade maple is what I have always ordered from my local door manufacturer.
> 
> I'd stay away from MDF if possible and go with plywood center panels. As a sales person, I always attempt to convince the customer to go with the better material.


Plywood center panels sometimes warp unless they have an mdf core which stay flat.


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

Jordy3738 said:


> Paint grade maple is what I have always ordered from my local door manufacturer.
> 
> I'd stay away from MDF if possible and go with plywood center panels. As a sales person, I always attempt to convince the customer to go with the better material.


 
I'm not sure why you'd suggest to stay away from the MDF panel?


----------



## Jordy3738 (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm located in the South Florida area. There have been so many flake-board, press-board, particleboard and MDF cabinet parts that have gotten water damaged, customers around here always ask what things are made of.

I suggest Plywood for durability. 

Standard size cabinet shaker door 1/4" panels will not warp if the are painted properly.


----------



## cgh40 (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey guys thanks for all you help and advices, the doors came out really good, I used poplar for the styles and mdf for the panels the customer was happy with the end result. Now I have another project where I need a whole bunch of doors and drawer panels it's way too big for me I'm planning to order from a online vendor, can any one recommend one for me ? 
Thanks again!


----------



## Cincinnati (May 5, 2010)

IMHO, if you choose 1/4", birch plywood is your best option. Otherwise, you'll be re-sawing, planing and sanding lots of seasoned poplar for painting. I wouldn't choose any other wood for painting.

I dislike 1/4 MDF in cabinets close to water usage. Just Personal Opinion.


----------

